# Stormrunner makes an appearance! O:



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Being photogenic is what he does best.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG HE'S GORGEOUS! where did you get him?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually got him on aquabid from a user in Iowa.. she had him and a matched female that she didn't want anymore and I took them both off of her hands. 

Sadly, he's not doing too well.. I think he's suffering from ammonia poisoning. At this point I'm just hoping he pulls through for me. He seems to be hanging on, though.. he's moving a little more now compared to a couple hours ago.

But yeah, he wasn't from a breeder, just another user that didn't want him anymore (idk why, he's so lovely in every way). He's a double-veil tail, but the double lobes are forked.. so he has four tail tips.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, he is super cute. Love the coloring.. =]


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.. unfortunately I woke up this morning and he has passed on. I don't even know for sure what happened, because two days ago he was eating and swimming just fine. Gonna miss that face.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ 
Did you have him for a long time?

You gave him a nice home =]


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Only a couple months.. when I got him he was sick from shipping and had ich really badly. I did my best for him, that's for sure.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry!


----------

